# Welcome Somali Muslims



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This site can be a little "alarmist" at times but if this is true no good will come of this. Excuse me while I head out for an ammo run.

SHOCK VIDEO: DHS Caught Moving Somali Muslim Illegals Into California | Top Right News


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Oprah and the Boy King are trying to get all the old white folks killed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is well documented that the somali muslime population in Minnesota has been a complete and utter failure. Nothing good has come from them and they have been part of many potential terrorists cells in the states. 

this is not good.

I will now begin to re-direct my velociraptor hybrid chickens to the somali's.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have said it before and I will say it a again. We have given this country away without firing a shot in her defense. How will our childre in the future, if they live and are not converted to Muslim, judge us for having allowed the greatest nation on earth to fade into history.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> It is well documented that the somali muslime population in Minnesota has been a complete and utter failure. Nothing good has come from them and they have been part of many potential terrorists cells in the states.
> 
> this is not good.
> 
> I will now begin to re-direct my velociraptor hybrid chickens to the somali's.


You can say the same thing about Columbus, Ohio as well, . . . their area of town used to be one of the nicer parts of the city (if there is such a thing ??? ).

Today, it leads the nightly news 4 nights out of 7 with shootings, stabbings, robberies,.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't believe all of these shock videos. I think lots are fake to condition us so when the real ones come through we just ignore it.

But, which ones are true?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent to me this morning.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Sent to me this morning.


She is exactly right. Yet this allowed to continue and will only increase as time goes by. Our way of life will disappear forever.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Our way of life will disappear forever.


As is the plan.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacksonville, Florida has a large muslim population, mainly from Sudan. And Somalia.
The (former?) head of CAIR is from Jax as well, and the mooslime brotherhood has tentacles here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is so infuriating! Not only is our government complicent in giving away our country. They are giving our money away as well. Who pays to feed and house these people? Who pays their medical? Who pays for them to have babies? We do. You would think our own home grown good for nothing, lazy, malcontents would abject. After all it is there piece of the pie they are sharing. Just to stupid to realize I suppose. These Muslims are here to propagate their twisted sick religion and could care less about the American Dream. One day soon, I am betting, it will come to a head. Hopefully not to late.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This is so infuriating! Not only is our government complicent in giving away our country. They are giving our money away as well. Who pays to feed and house these people? Who pays their medical? Who pays for them to have babies? We do. You would think our own home grown good for nothing, lazy, malcontents would abject. After all it is there piece of the pie they are sharing. Just to stupid to realize I suppose. These Muslims are here to propagate their twisted sick religion and could care less about the American Dream. One day soon, I am betting, it will come to a head. Hopefully not to late.


It will be the second Civil War of sorts. We will be defending where we were born and raised and they will be fighting to control and rule what was handed to them.

My question with that video is, the lady mentioned they are being helped by Christian groups. Why would Christian groups be supporting this. I mean I understand the whole do good thing but they have to see how this is destroying America.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Why did many (of what the media calls) Evangelical Christians stay away from the voting booths and not vote for Mitt Romney? I guess its the same thing Sasq. 

I can't explain it all, what motivates certain people.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Yikes, I hope we don't have this BS in Oz.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I tell you what, I flew in to and out of D.C. this week and I thought I was in the middle east again. It seemed like a good portion of the logistic side of the house came from third world countries. It was kind of scary.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It is well documented that the somali muslime population in Minnesota has been a complete and utter failure. Nothing good has come from them and they have been part of many potential terrorists cells in the states.
> 
> this is not good.
> 
> I will now begin to re-direct my velociraptor hybrid chickens to the somali's.


i lived in an apt complex in Brooklyn Park MN around a bunch of them... I was always hyper alert around them... I even got one of them kicked out of the complex


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> As is the plan.


It's a really crappy plan. How is it stopped?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> It's a really crappy plan. How is it stopped?


Not mine, but, the .303 solution.


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

Have any of you read the Koran? In there true religion you will be put to death if you kill anything sacred. Which is human life. These radicals Muslims are just like radical Christians and warrior Buddhist( except you won't find these guys till you visit one of there temples. To enter some rooms, even as a guest, you would have to spar with the"guard" and win) and every other radical version of any theory ever created. It's called the 10% . In Muslim religion it's more like 30% but everyone has such a focus on that 30% that it is slandering the 70%. The fact of the matter is not matter what propaganda you threw in these peoples face they would have jumped on it. If everyone didn't care so much on the religion people wouldn't convert to show others the peaceful side. I Grew up in a Italian catholic mom,but went to church with my Irish catholic dad. You want to here two hugely different religion based on the same writtings. Then I read the Old Testament and it felt like I read the same book from a different perpective. The Koran is different in the way that they worship Muhammad also. You can not soley base your hate on religion. That is not the factor here. Ever heard of a child soldier? All they no how to do is drugs and kill and they are coming here , that is who we are relocating to America. The terrorist cells use these militias to buy soldiers ,probably some to be brought here, yeah the May put Muslim as there religion but that's because the goverment needs to protect Muslims from hate. So you want to be pissed. Be pissed about facts not some ignorant statement that all Muslims are bad, that's infurating to me


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You're an idiot.



Kumarkalliente said:


> Have any of you read the Koran? In there true religion you will be put to death if you kill anything sacred. Which is human life. These radicals Muslims are just like radical Christians and warrior Buddhist( except you won't find these guys till you visit one of there temples. To enter some rooms, even as a guest, you would have to spar with the"guard" and win) and every other radical version of any theory ever created. It's called the 10% . In Muslim religion it's more like 30% but everyone has such a focus on that 30% that it is slandering the 70%. The fact of the matter is not matter what propaganda you threw in these peoples face they would have jumped on it. If everyone didn't care so much on the religion people wouldn't convert to show others the peaceful side. I Grew up in a Italian catholic mom,but went to church with my Irish catholic dad. You want to here two hugely different religion based on the same writtings. Then I read the Old Testament and it felt like I read the same book from a different perpective. The Koran is different in the way that they worship Muhammad also. You can not soley base your hate on religion. That is not the factor here. Ever heard of a child soldier? All they no how to do is drugs and kill and they are coming here , that is who we are relocating to America. The terrorist cells use these militias to buy soldiers ,probably some to be brought here, yeah the May put Muslim as there religion but that's because the goverment needs to protect Muslims from hate. So you want to be pissed. Be pissed about facts not some ignorant statement that all Muslims are bad, that's infurating to me


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> you're an idiot.


double idiot and muslim licker.
All anyone has to do is look at every terror attack around the world since the takeover of iran by these nutwads.
It all come back to iranian muzslimes. 
The roaches are spreading.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Funny, when the IRA was the "now" group there was no hate for the Irish... Why so much hate for ALL Muslims?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Funny, when the IRA was the "now" group there was no hate for the Irish... Why so much hate for ALL Muslims?


Because the Irish have beer, whiskey, corned beef and cabbage.

Ever hear of muslim whiskey? Towel head beer?

I rest my case.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Funny, when the IRA was the "now" group there was no hate for the Irish... Why so much hate for ALL Muslims?


I may be wrong but the Irish Republican Army never vowed to eliminate the way of living for those living in the United States as well as eliminate the entire "Western" Society did they?

I believe the IRA simply wanted Ireland to be removed from the United Kingdom?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Not mine, but, the .303 solution.


 I think it's a .308 or 30.36 solution.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> I think it's a .308 or 30.36 solution.


Yes, I agree, both are the solution.
I was reciting a quote like "remember the Main!".
It was from the Boer War.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Because the Irish have beer, whiskey, corned beef and cabbage.
> 
> Ever hear of muslim whiskey? Towel head beer?
> 
> I rest my case.


Actually Muslims did invent the pot still. They made PERFUME. It took the Irish to figure out what the still was intended for. GOD BLESS THE IRISH!!!!!!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, I agree, both are the solution.
> I was reciting a quote like "remember the Main!".
> It was from the Boer War.


From Zulu: It's a miracle.
If it's a miracle Colour Sargent it's a short chamber Boxer Henry point 45 caliber miracle.
And a bayonet, sir,with some guts behind.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

just mike said:


> From Zulu: It's a miracle.
> If it's a miracle Colour Sargent it's a short chamber Boxer Henry point 45 caliber miracle.
> And a bayonet, sir,with some guts behind.


Coming to a neighborhood near you!!!

You watch the same movies I do.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not to be the spelling police but just to clarify that you are talking about the ship and not an electrical panel, the name of the ship was the Maine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Not to be the spelling police but just to clarify that you are talking about the ship and not an electrical panel, the name of the ship was the Maine.


Yes heir comrade, A spelling error, shall I report to the gulag now?
You know, this is trivial BS, further I personally don't give a flying "F" whether it is right or not.
Be advised in advance, I do and will make spelling errors, I am a poor speller, I don't care, I get the point across and last but not least don't bother me about it. Again, I DO NOT CARE!
YEAH RIGHT, IT WAS LIKE A 208 volt, 3 PHASE 200 AMP MAIN PANEL I WAS REFERRING TO.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you take the time to remember the events...

I tried to make you understand that I was not berating you, and that I fully understood your point. You may report to anywhere you are comfortable but spelling errors rarely upset me so I post only to clarify and improve - never to diminish the person posting. Just drop and give me five - more for the attitude than the spelling.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

PaulS said:


> If you take the time to remember the events...
> 
> I tried to make you understand that I was not berating you, and that I fully understood your point. You may report to anywhere you are comfortable but spelling errors rarely upset me so I post only to clarify and improve - never to diminish the person posting. Just drop and give me five - more for the attitude than the spelling.


On another site I was chastised for making spelling mistakes, I was told that my postings had no value due to the spelling errors.
The postings were technical in nature, not in reference to the English language. I, to this day am real touchy about it.
I have not done a pushup since I left the army 1963, don't think I will be doing anymore in my life.
There are more typing errors generated by me than spelling mistakes. I just don't like to be called out for it in either case, I do the best I can.
My forte' is with a milling machine not a keyboard.


----------

